# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Satanizmi

## SuNRiSeR

Besoj te gjithe keni pasur rastin te degjoni apo te lexoni rreth satanizmit. Ne baze se nga kush e keni degjuar apo lexuar besoj se edhe keni krijuar nje mendim mbi te. Per shume Satanizmi eshte nje fe qe eshte ekzakt e kunderta e krishterimit, satanistet e kane shnderruar kultin e zotit ne kult te djallit. Ashtu mendojne por sa e vertete eshte kjo?
   Me poshte do mundohem te sjell sadopak argumenta per te treguar se Satanizmi nuk eshte fe ne rradhe te pare dhe se dyti se satanizmi nuk eshte e kunderta e krishterimit, biles per me teper ka qene "miku me i mire" i kishes pasi frika nga dsatanai dhe nga satanizmi e ka mbajtur kishen me pune.

   Them se satanizmi nuk eshte nje fe, pasi cdo fe qe ta meritoje kete emer duhet te kete te pakten nje zot qe ta nderoje, adhuroje ti lutet dhe te prese prej tij shpetimin. Fakti eshte se satanizmi nuk ka asnje zot. satanai nuk adhurohet nga satanistet biles as pranohet ekzistenca e tij. Satanai eshte nje arhitip cilesish te cilat nje njeri i suksesshem duhet ti zoteroje patjeter.
    Per nje satanist Satanai eshte nje simbol i lirise se veprimit, i emancipimit, i evoluimit, eshte simbol i rebelimit kunder gjerave tabu apo te vjeteruara. Dhe te mos harrojme se edhe Bibla e permend kete fakt. Satanai i tha Eves te hante nga pema e njohurise dhe njeriu e kuptoi se ishte zhveshur. Zoti i kishte mbajtur ne injorance gjate asaj kohe. Satanai ishte ai qe i tregoi njeriut te verteten. Ky ishte vetem nje koment jo per te treguar se cfare tipi eshte Satanai por thjesht per te komentuar se ne cmenyre eshte simbol i disa cilesish te domosdoshme, dhe nuk besoj se ka njeri qe te me kundershtoje kur them se njohuria eshte e domosdoshme per te ecur perpara.
    Satanizmi respekton te drejten per te zgjedhur te cdo njeriu dhe detyrimisht nje nga keto te drejta eshte edhe ajo e fese. Ne rast se nje njeri eshte i krishtere per satanistin nuk ngjall asnje lloj merie apo urrejtje sepse ne fund te fundit ajo gje ishte nje zgjedhje me vetedije te plote, por Satanizmi kritikon faktin qe shume njerez behen te krishtere per te perfituar dhe tjetra sepse aty gjejne nje strehe per tu mbrojtur nga nje bote te cilen nuk mund ta bperballojne me forcat e tyre.

  satanistet besojne se njeriu eshte nje kafshe e evoluar, por gjithmone eshte nje kafshe, me instikte kafsherore, me deshira kafsherore dhe me nje egoizem kafsheror. Mjafton nje 5 minutesh per ta kuptuar kete duke pare nje sekuence te vogel lajmesh. sado qe njeriu mundohet ti fshehe keto instikte dhe deshira ato do te dalin perseri ne pah me te fuqishme dhe me te pakontrolluara. 

    (vazhdon)

----------


## Shpresmiri

Nje pjese nga nje liber mbi djallin:


"«Djalli është rrenacak dhe babai i rrenës», thotë Ungjilli në citimin e rëndomtë (Gjn 8,44). Kjo ka të bëjë me rrenën e parë, me atë që reduktohet në të fshehurit e së vërtetës (duke e njohur edhe më tutje) ose në mohimin e saj (duke e ditur se për një vogëlsi të tillë ajo nuk do të humbë asgjë). Mirëpo teksti burimor i kësaj copëze te Ungjillit është tejet më i çuditshëm. «Sa herë rren, e thotë të veten vetiake (flet prej natyrës së vet), sepse është rrenacak dhe babai i rrenës». Kjo na shpie te misteri i së keqes. Babai i rrenës vetiake është ai që e lind atë, ai që e ka krijuar me veprat e veta, duke e keqpërdorur të vërtetën të cilën e dëbon posa që ta ketë përulur, e cila do të vdesë për shkak të këtij përbindshi që ka dalur në dritë. Krijesë monstruoze e rrenës, sepse rrena, sipas thelbit të vet, nuk ekziston! Kjo është një lloj dekrijimi. Ky është mashtrim dhe kumbim i shpikjes së bastardhuar dhe të artit joautentik. Djalli është babai i së artistiko-rrejshmës, i të gjitha atyre veprave që s'janë «as e mirë as e keqe», sepse akti prej të cilit lindin e heq edhe vet masën e të bukurës. Nuk ka gabime të mundshme në shije atje ku shija më nuk ekziston, sikurse edhe krim të mundshëm atje ku nuk ekziston më Ligji. Ndoshta këtu zbulojmë arsyen e fundit të rrenës: dëshira e amshuar për pafajsi utopike. Rrena e përditshme është dështim ose edhe mospranim i së vërtetës që ekziston tjetërkund, dhe që edhe na gjykon. Kurse rrena e djallit e mohon edhe vet gjykuesin. Niset nga vetja dhe gufon në vetëmjaftësi (mendjemadhësi), si qelizë kanceroze, dhe në botë fut sofizmin si ankth: rrenën për të vërtetën e pavlershme."

(D.R.)

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Jane botuar shume libra dhe artikuj mbi personalitetin e Satanait dhe te pakten ne te gjitha ato qe kam lexuar une (jo gjithmone te shkruar nga te krishtere), Satanai paraqitet si rivali i Zotit qe krijoi universin, njeriun, per te cilin behet fjale ne Bibel dhe ne Kuran. Para pak ditesh lexova nje artikull te shkruar nga nje ish-i krishtere i cili kalonte nga nje ekstrem ne tjetrin. Fliste per Djallin si perendia i lirise dhe i suksesit. Gjate gjithe artikullit ndjehej nje ndjenje simpatie dhe admirimi per Satanain por gjithmone jo ne formen qe Satanizmi e njeh Satanain.

 Per te vazhduar me tej dua te bej nje sqarim te vogel. Satanizmi nuk eshte e njejta gje me adhurimin e Djallit. Satanismi madje nuk beson ne ekzistencen e djallit. Adhuruesit e Djallit nderojne satanain biblik dhe ne ritualin e tyre dallohen fare qarte se perpiqen te bejne fiks te kunderten e ritualit kristian. 

 Satanizmi me teper mund te quhet nje ringjallje e paganizmit, e elitizmit sesa nje fe me objektiv antikristian. Po citoj nje fragment nga nje artikull i nje autori me tendenca sataniste, "...nje njeri nuk behet satanist sado qe te perpiqet ne rast se nuk eshte i afte te perballoje jeten dhe te dale fitimtar, satanisti lind i tile dhe jeta eshte sfondi ku ai mund ta kuptoje se lindur per te fituar."

 Satanizmi predikon elitizmin dhe te drejten e zgjedhjes. Nje njeri mund te beje nje zgjedhje formalisht por jo gjithmone ajo eshte zgjedhja e duhur dhe ne nje situate te caktuar ne jete do ta kuptoje se nuk ishte zgjedhja e duhur... Ky eshte elitizmi, nje grup shoqeror qe qendron mbi te tjeret dhe korr sukses ne jete...

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Per SuNRiSer....
Ne postin nr 1 Ti ke shkruar:

"biles per me teper ka qene "miku me i mire" i kishes pasi frika nga dsatanai dhe nga satanizmi e ka mbajtur kishen me pune."

Dua te te sqaroj qe njerezit nuk besojne ne Zot, nga frika e djallit. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete asnjehere. Nese ato qe besojne ne zot kane frike, frika eshte vetem tek Zoti dhe jo tek djalli apo Satani, quaje si te duash.

Ti gjithashtu thua aty:

"Satanizmi respekton te drejten per te zgjedhur te cdo njeriu dhe detyrimisht nje nga keto te drejta eshte edhe ajo e fese. "

Une nuk di te kete ndonje fe (flas me siguri per krishterizmin, por edhe fete e tjera) qe te te detyrojne qe te besosh ne to. Besimi eshte i lire per te gjithe. Tjeter gje eshte prapaganda fetare. Por gjithkush nese nuk do, nuk eshte i detyruar te besoje ne asgje.

Gjithsesi, ti je konfuz ne spjegimin qe perpiqesh te japesh. Ti thua qe Satanizmi, sipas kuptimit tend, eshte clirimi i insikteve primitive qe ka njeriu dhe e drejta e lirise. Por e ciles liri????
Sepse liria ka disa kufizime apo jo? Nuk ka asnjehere liri absolute. Liria jote eshte e ligjeshme dhe e lejuar deri ne momentin qe prek lirine e tjetrit. Te prekesh lirine e tjetrit dhe ti besh keq atij, kjo nuk eshte e lejuar ne shoqerine njerezore.
Pra te dalim tek Satanizmi yt. Pa dashur aspak te te gjykoj ty ose te tjeret per idete e tyre, por nese kjo fe apo filozofi (pak rendesi ka emri) nxit clirimin e atyre instikteve primitive, atehere me duket se nuk eshte kaq progresive, sa perpiqesh te na e paraqesesh ti. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por me duket teper regresive. 
Nuk dua te permend ketu cfare kam degjuar dhe kam pare ne emisionet televizive per te ashtuquajturet "sataniste". Po i abstragoj te gjitha. Por thjesht nga cfare perpiqesh ti te spjegosh me siper, mua nuk me bind ne progresivitetin e kesaj filozofie (meqe me sa shoh ti deshiron ta quash keshtu)

----------


## Lule Portokalli

SuNRiSeR

File qe ti ke bashkangjitur ketu, mua nuk me hapet, nuk e di pse.

E lexova me kujdes ate qe ke postuar ti me pare dhe ti ke te drejte persa i perket thenies mbi rivalitetin e Zotit dhe Satanit.

Por perseri une jam konfuze. Ti thua qe Satanismi nuk ka te beje hic fare me Satanin Biblik dhe une nuk arrij te kuptoj perse kesaj feje apo filozofie nuk i kane vene nje emer tjeter por pikerisht kete Satanisem (Satan=Shejtan=dreq=djall) ?????
Mos valle per te ngaterruar??? Apo kane vertet gjera te perbashketa.

Dhe  perseri dua qe te di, te gjitha ato sa thuhen (ne shtyp, emisione televizive, etj etj) per ritet e satanisteve, jane te gjitha genjeshtra, sipas teje?  A ekziston dashuria njerezore ne shpirtrat e atyre njerezve? A nxisin valle ata vertet te miren apo te keqen? Sepse e mira dhe e keqja absolutisht ekzistojne ne kete bote. 
Pse u dashka qe te jesh satanist per te qene vetvetja? Nderkohe qe te gjitha fete qe besojne ne Zot e kane te ligjeruar kete (Mos genje= Ji vetvetja). Dhe sa per ate te zgjedhjes se besimit dhe gjithckaje tjeter ne jete, sigurisht qe e ka  njeriu ne dore dhe asnje lloj feje nuk detyron. 

Pra ku qendron e reja dhe e vecanta? Vetem kaq ka Satanismi?
Valle vertet ata nuk adhurojne hic asgje? Nuk kane ata ritet e tyre te adhurimit? Nuk kane ata dike qe i drejton dhe qe i atribuojne fuqi te mbinatyreshme? (Dhe ai vertet i ka!)

Me duket se ti thjeshteson pak gjerat....

----------


## KelMed

Sunriser,
dicka nuk kuptoj nga ato qe ke shkruar:
a ka ndryshim midis ateizmit dhe satanizmit per te cilin flet ti?
n.q.se po, ku qendron ky ndryshim?
n.q.se jo, pse eshte e nevojshme te quhet satanizem kjo lloj "filozofie"?

----------


## Jeans-boy

Per mendimin tim Satanizmi nuk eshte as fe e as filozofi.
Njerezit besojne ne zot per te shmangur karakterin absurd te jetes.Kjo eshte gje shume e mire,por truri arsyeton sipas menyres se tij per te arritur te ky besim, dhe, kur ky arsyetim eshte i gabuar...truri rreshqet.Satanistet jane nje nga rastet e njerezve qe u ka shkare truri.
Kam pare nje here ne nje talk-show amerikan te J.Springer ku plasi sherri midis satanisteve dhe besimtareve te tjere, dhe ku, te dyja palet i thoshin njera-tjetres :
"Zoti im mua me jep me shume se c'te jep ty Zoti yt"
Ajo qe une gjej te gabuar te shumica e besimtareve, pavaresisht se ku besojne eshte fakti se te gjithe e mbeshtesin besimin e tyre te nje Zot qe do tu jape nje te ardhme te lumtur.Kjo eshte e gabuar sepse nderfut interesat te besimi.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

shpirtIfshehur!

 Me poshte po shkruaj dicka me konkrete mbi Satanizmin, sa per te  te krijuar nje ide me te plote mbi parimet kryesore te tij.

  Ne qender te Satanizmit qendojne 9 Parimet Satanike te shkeputura nga Bibla Satanike e shkruar ne 1969 nga A. S. LaVey:
 (perkethimi ne shqip eshte i edituar per te dhene nje kuptim sa me te qarte prandaj ne disa vende kam vene edhe fjalen origjinale)

1.  Satani simbolizon permbushje te deshirave (indulgence) ne  vend te shtypjes se tyre (abstinence)!
2. Satani simbolizon ekzistence vitale, ne vend te iluzioneve te kota spirituale ( spiritual pipe dreams)!
3. Satani simbolizon dituri te pakufijshme ne vend te vetemohimit hipokrit!
4. Satani simbolizon miresi ndaj atyre qe e meritojne, ne vend te dashurise te shpenzuar kot me njerez te padenje (love wasted on ingrates)!
5. Satani simbolizon hakmarrje ne vend te kthimit te faqes tjeter!
6. Satani simbilizon pergjegjesi per veprimet tona ne vend te preokupimit per vampirat psiqike (concern for psychic vampires)!
7. Satani paraqet njeriun si nje kafshe tjeter, disa here me te mire por me shpesh me te keq se ato qe ecin me kater kembe, i cili per shkak te "zhvillimit te tij shpirteror dhe intelektual" eshte shnderruar ne kafshen me me te meta nga te gjitha (most vicious animal of all)!
8. Satani simbolizon te gjitha te ashtu-quajturat mekate, pasi ato cojne ne zhvillimin fizik, mental dhe emocional (physical, mental and emotional gratification)!
9. Satani eshte miku me i mire qe "Kisha" ka pasur, pasi ai e ka mbajtur ne pune gjate gjithe ketyre vitesh.

  Satanizmi gjithashtu udhehiqet dhe nga 11 Rregullat Satanike te Tokes (11 Satanic Rules of the Earth) te shkruara perseri nga LaVey ne 1967:

1. Mos jep mendime apo keshilla ne rast se nuk te jane kerkuar.
2. Mos fol rreth problemeve te tua me te tjeret, beje vetem ne rast se ata duan te te degjojne rreth tyre.
3. Ne rast se je i ftuar i dikujt, respektoje, ne rast te kundert mos shko fare atje.
4. Ne rast se nje i ftuari yt nuk tregon respekt ndaj teje, trajtoje ashper dhe pa meshire.
5. Mos bej afrime seksuale, beje vetem ne rastin kur partneri ka dhene shenja se eshte i gatshem (you are given the mating signal).
6. Mos e merr nje gje qe nuk te takon, merre vetem ne rastin kur eshte e humbur ose personi qe e ka deshiron te shpetoje prej saj.
7. Njihe meriten e magjise kur e ke perdorur me sukses per te plotesuar nje deshire tenden. Ne rast se do ta mohosh kete fuqi pasi e ke perdorur me sukses te gjitha ato qe ke perfituar do humbasin.
8. Mos u anko per dicka te cilen nuk po e vuan personalisht.
9. Mos demto femijet.
10. Mos vrit kafshe, beje vetem per tu ushqyer ose per vetembrojtje.
11. Kur je duke ecur mos ngacmo njeri, kur dikush te ngacmon, kerkoi te ndaloje, ne rast se nuk pranon shkaterroje.

   Pershendetje, Sunriser

----------


## SuNRiSeR

> _Postuar më parë nga KelMed_ 
> *Sunriser,
> dicka nuk kuptoj nga ato qe ke shkruar:
> a ka ndryshim midis ateizmit dhe satanizmit per te cilin flet ti?
> n.q.se po, ku qendron ky ndryshim?
> n.q.se jo, pse eshte e nevojshme te quhet satanizem kjo lloj "filozofie"?*


  KelMed!

 Ateizmi eshte nje filozofi ( ne rast me mund ta quajme keshtu) "materialiste", qe nuk pranon ekzistencen e asnje fuqie te mbinatyrshme. Njeriu eshte cdo gje, por ne rradhe te pare krijues. Ateizmi nuk e pranon mundesine e ekzistences te nje mundesie apo fuqie te cilen mund ta perdoresh per te arritur dicka ne jete.

 Satanizmi nuk pranon ekzistencen e nje perendie personale, por pranon ekzistencen e nje force qe ve natyren ne levizje. Satanizmi eshte paganizem modern. Satanizmi njeh fuqine e magjise dhe ndikimin qe ka forca (fuqia) universale mbi jeten e dikujt qe eshte i afte ta therase dhe ta perdore per te arritut nje rezultat te dobishem ne jeten e tij. Dmth sipas Marx-it mund ta quash filozofi "idealiste".

 Pra Satanizmi nuk eshte e njejta gje me Ateizmin. Kane vertet dicka te perbashket ( idene mbi Zotin, krijimin dhe fene) por kane shume gjera qe i ndajne nga njera tjetra.

 Pershendetje, Sunriser.

----------


## KelMed

Falemnderit per sqarimin, Sunriser

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Sunriser

Une kam nje pyetje, prap.

Jam kurioze te di cfare iderash ka Satanizmi (sipas predikimit qe ben ti), per Krijuesin. Pranon apo jo Krijues ? Nese po, kush eshte? Nese jo, si e spjegon ekzistencen e gjithesise, ne pergjithesi dhe te qenieve njerezore ne vecanti.

Te faleminderit.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Shpirt i fshehur!

 Une nuk po bej predikim, thjesht po bej muhabet dhe me duket shume interesant.
  E dyta qe ti dhe te tjeret te mos mendojne se po predikoj une nuk po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende ketu ne forum por po te jap vetem nje link ku mund ta gjesh pergjigjen e pyetjes qe po ben.

http://www.satanism101.com/satfaq.html

      ose

http://www.churchofsatan.org/faq.html

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Sunriser,

Ma ke keqkuptuar, ate fjalen "predikim". E kisha ne kuptimin, sipas "modelit" qe ke ti ne mendje, ose sipas "teorise" qe ke ti, meqenese Satanizmi ka shume sekte dhe rryma.

Pra e kisha fare pa te keq.

Une nje pyetje bera dhe e doja thjesht me nje pergjigje, nese do kishe mundesi dhe une besoj qe e ke.

Pra do deshiroja pergjigjen tende...
Sepse sic thua dhe vete, muhabet po bejme....
Faleminderit.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Ok po te pergjigjem sipas modelit tim mbi satanizmin pasi me te vertete ka shume rryma dhe organizate te quajtura sataniste. 
 Megjithate ne rradhe te pare pa dhene nje perkufizim se cfare eshte satanizmi, ai eshte ne rradhe te pare individual dhe pastaj se dyti nje organizate.
 Dua te them qe satanizmi bazohet mbi parimin qe njeriu eshte perendi, ne kuptimin qe njeriu mund te zgjedhe si ta jetoje jeten dhe te vendose fatin e tij (per sa kohe qe nuk pengon dike tjeter te beje te njejten gje).
 Dhe si rrjedhim llogjik cdo njeri zgjedh vete se cfare beson dhe cfare nuk beson. Eshte si puna e filozofise. Secili zgjedh nje drejtim ku ndjehet ne ujrat e tij. P.sh. ka sataniste qe nuk besojne ne nje force te mbinatyrshme personale por vetem ne forcen e natyres. Ka te tjere qe besojne se Satanai dhe Zoti jane i njejti person por secili simbolizon 2 ana te kunderta te personalitetit, nderkohe qe njeri eshte ndertues dhe konservator, tjetri simbolizon anen destruktive dhe liberale te te njejtit person. Megjithate kjo eshte nje figure me teper arhetipale e cila nuk ka forme por thjesht force, pra nuk mund te adhurohet nje force e panjohur.Eshte e njejta gje si ne natyre, ekuilibri i te kundertave. Eshte pastaj edhe adhurimi i djallit, por qe nuk mund ta quash pjese e Satanizmit pasi ata besojne qe Zoti dhe Satanai jane kundershtare dhe ata zgjedhin te adhurojne djallit.
 Satanizmi klasik (Church of Satan) beson te paren qe thashe dmth zoti dhe satani nuk ekzistojne si persona dhe perderisa nuk ekzistojne nuk mund te adhurohen.
 Satanizmi modern (First Church of Satan) eshte shume i diversifikuar persa i perket ceshtjes se krijuesit, dmth vertitet rreth te pares dhe te dytes por pa kaluar ne ekstremin e adhurimit te ndonje force.

Pra satanizmi eshte unitar ne ceshtjen e fuqise dhe pozites se njeriut dhe i diversifikuar persa i perket ceshtjes se forcave mbinatyrore. Kjo ne satanizem njihet me emrin, unitare nepermjet diversitetit. 

Per nje satanist ka pak rendesi se cfare eshte pertej imagjinates njerezore dhe se cfare ndodh pas vdekjes. Kjo jete eshte parajsa ose ferri, varet si zgjedh ta jetosh dhe sa e permbush vetveten me kete menyre jetese.

Pershendetje S.

----------


## Otello

Satanizmi mund te quhet nje"kult" i cili po u rren mendjen sa e sa me shume te rinjve te sotem. 
Sic eshte thene nga disa shkrues me lart satanizmi paraqitet ne forma te ndryshme, si me ekstremistet ku mundohen te evokojne djallin si ne novelen e "Doktor Faustit", deri tek rrymat me te lehta te cilat mund te duken si rryma ateiste. Megjithate te gjitha kane nje baze "SATANIN" i cili mund te quhet zoti i tyre.Perderisa quhet Satanizem ateher kuptohet qellimi i ketij kulti i cili ju kundervehet te gjitha feve te tjera. Pasi panvaresisht se si neper libra te shenjte parashtrohet tema e Zotit, satani mbetet i njejti per te gjithe. Te thuash qe satanizmi ska lidhje me satanin eshte gabim. Pasi cdo ritual i ketij kulti eshte i lidhur ngushte me ritualet e pershkruara ne disa libra qe flasin per satanin.Te besosh qe ska lidhje me satanin do te thote qe je vetem nje ateist i cili ke ngaterruar ateizmin me satanizmin.
Me respekt;
Otello

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Otello!

 Ti ne shkrimin tend nisesh nga llogjika kristiane dhe perfundon po aty. Per ty satani eshte djalli i bibles qe u ngrit kunder zotit dhe beri njeriun te mekatoje.
 Satanizmi nuk e sheh nga ky kendveshtrim. Per nje satanist satani eshte vetem nje grumbull cilesish te nevojshme per njeriun ne jete. mund te permend ketu deshiren per pavaresi, vullnetin e lire dhe iniciativen.
 Gjithe te tjerat qe ke thene per mua jane fjale boshe.

  S.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Sunriser!

Une te kam lexuar ty, qe kur e postove pergjigjen e pyetjes time, por te them te drejten, ti nuk i ishe pergjigjur tamam asaj qe pyesja une dhe une  nuk dua te behem e bezdiseshme, duke te pyetur pa  fund. 

Megjithate, une te kam pyetur per KRIJUESIN. Pra si eshte ideja e krijimit te njeriut dhe forcave te tjera qe sundojne ne gjithesi.

Thelbi i asaj qe dua une te nxjerr eshte qe nese ti beson qe e ke prejardhjen nga nje cope alge, ose nga nje amebe apo paramec (me falni nese kam pasaktesira ne ato emrat e njeqelizoreve), pra nese mendon ashtu, atehere je thjesht nje materialist i kulluar dhe nuk ka pse ngaterron emrat me Satanizem apo ku e di une cfare tjeter.

Por nese ti beson, qe pervec atij trupit tend ekziston edhe shpirti yt, atehere gjerat ndryshojne.

Por nga ana tjeter TY te duhet patjeter qe te besosh ne ekzistencen e SHPIRTIT, sepse pa te, pa fuqira jomateriale, ti nuk arrin dot te sundosh asgje ne kete bote dhe je nje qenie shume e dobet ne krahesim me gjithesine. PRA NUK MUND TE JESH ASNJELLOJ ZOTI DHE AS ZOT I VETES TENDE. 

Ndoshta keto qe po shkruaj duken nje grumbull kontradiktash, por ato e kane burimin nga spjegimet e tua dhe nuk rrjedhin nga mua.

Pra sido qe te besh dhe sido qe te rrotullohesh ti nuk do arrish dot ti thjeshtezosh gjerat ashtu sic deshiron ti, ti thjeshtezosh, pra vetem ne sundimin e vetvetes se njeriut dhe vetem ne jeten e ketushme. Kjo, sepse do apo nuk do ti, ti shikosh ato vijne shume nga larg dhe shtrihen shume me larg se ty.

TI, pa ndihmen e nje fuqie tjeter te mbinatyreshme, NUK MUND TE BESH ASGJE dhe nuk mund te zoterosh dot as veten as te tjeret.

A e ke idene se cfare qenie eshte njeriu, ne krahesim me madheshtine dhe pafundesine e Universit? Edhe ketu me toke, njeriu asnjehere nuk mund te jete Zot i gjithckaje, por eshte nje qenie qe komandohet nga ...... le ta quajme te pakten RASTI.

Une jam shume dakord me ty ne spjegimin qe ti i ben dy forcave te kunderta. Kjo me bind dhe ato vertet ashtu jane, sic e thua edhe ti

        "Ka te tjere qe besojne se Satanai dhe Zoti jane i njejti person por secili simbolizon 2 ana te kunderta te personalitetit, nderkohe qe njeri eshte ndertues dhe konservator, tjetri simbolizon anen destruktive dhe liberale te te njejtit person."

me perjashtim qe une nuk mundet kurresesi ti imagjinoj keto dy forca te vendosura ne te njejtin vend, qenie, apo fuqi.

Pra mbetet cfare zgjedh sejcili, cilen nga keto forca ATE NDERTUESEN DHE KONSERVATOREN, apo ate DESTRUKTIVEN DHE LIBERALEN.

  Zgjedhja eshte e lire! Cdo njeri shkon aty ku ndjehet mire. POR AMA DUHET TE ZGJEDHESH! Dhe kur te zgjedhesh, do sillesh ne menyre te tille, qe ose do ndertosh, nen konsevatorizem, ose do shkaterrosh, nen liberalizem. Ose do priresh drejt drites , ose drejt erresires. Dhe kryesorja eshte qe DO I PERKASESH, asaj lloj force qe ke zgjedhur dhe do KONTRIBOSH ne cdo gje qe ajo ka si qellim.

    Po e theksoj perseri, ndoshta ndonje gje nuk e kam kuptuar si duhet, dhe nuk dua te behem e bezdiseshme, por sic e ke thene dhe ti me siper, diskutim eshte, dhe ti prandaj e ke hapur kete teme ketu.

..... Duke pritur qe te te lexoj perseri.......

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Shpirt I fshehur!

 Une iu pergjigja pyetjes qe me bere plotesisht. Po ta shpjegoj pse.

 Ti pyete kush eshte Krijuesi. Dhe une tu pergjigja duke te sjelle disa shembuj se cfare besojne disa rryma te ndryshme brenda satanizmit. Ne rast se pyetja eshte se cfare besoj une personalisht une po te pergjigjem tani...

 Per mua Krijuesi eshte forca krijuese e natyres. Eshte Big Bang-u, eshte evolucioni, fizik dhe intelektual ne te njejten kohe. Se si ndodhi ky evolucion, ne forme spontane apo i drejtuar nga dicka eshte tjeter subjekt.

 Ti gjithashtu me pyet a besoj une ne ekzistencen e shpirtit. Varet se cfare nenkupton kur perdor fjalen "shpirt". Ne rast se eshte ajo gjeja qe ndodhet brenda nesh dhe qe shkon ne ferr ose ne parajse pergjigjja ime eshte jo. Per mua shpirti eshte dicka qe e shoqeron njeriun gjate gjithe ekzistences se tij, eshte "identiteti" i nje njeriu dhe ndikon shume ne krijimin e personalitetit te tij. Per mua shpirti eshte ajo pjese e qenies qe mbetet e pandryshuar gjate gjithe jetes pavaresisht nga eksperiencat qe kalon njeriu gjate kesaj jete. Se sa jeton dhe a mbijeton pas vdekjes nuk e di. Ndoshta jeton pas vdekjes ndoshta jo, per mua nuk ka shume rendesi. Per mua rendesi ka kjo jete dhe jo ajo qe vjen pas saj, sidoqofte ajo. 

 Persa i perket punes se njeriut-zot, une te them vetem se njeriu mund ta krijoje fatin e tij ne kete jete. Me fat une kuptoj krijimin e situatave te favorshme per realizimin e nje qellimi. Dhe kjo gje eshte nje "krijim" qe e ben njeriun "krijues". Ky eshte per mua zoti qe jeton brenda cdo njeriu.

 Tjeter pike qe ti prek eshte "fuqia e mbinatyrshme, pa te cilen njeriu nuk mund te beje asgje." Sic e thashe ne fillim une besoj ne "forcat e mbinatyrshme" dhe kjo eshte fuqia krijuese e universit. Kjo eshte forca qe drejtoi evolucionin dhe e solli deri ne kete shkalle. Besoj se kjo force eshte ajo e cila mund te perdoret nga njeriu ne rast se arrin te kuptoje ekzistencen dhe formen e saj, por eshe ky eshte tjeter subjekt.

 Persa i takon te kundertave. Ti thua qe nuk mund te ekzistojne brenda te njejtit person dhe se duhet te zgjedhesh nje ane. 
 Kjo eshte forma se si krishterimi e shikon boten. Brenda cdo qenieje ekziston "Zoti" dhe "Djalli". Cdo njeri priret nga llogjika nga nje ane dhe nga instiktet ne anen tjeter, nga e mira dhe e keqja e keshtu me rradhe. Bashkeekzistenca e te kundertave ben te mundur ekzistencen e njeriut si qenie superiore. Dhe ato ekzistojne brenda te njejtes qenie. Ne rast se njeriu zgjedh nje ane ekuilibri prishet dhe pasoja eshte vuajtja. Vuajtje ne kuptimin qe njeri ndjen nevojen te beje edhe te kunderten e asaj qe zgjedh. S. Freud thote qe ne mes te murgjve dhe prifterinjve depresioni dhe skizofrenia jane shume me te shpeshta se tek njerezit qe nuk bejne zgjedhje radikale. Besoj me kupton se c'dua te them. Dua te them qe cdo njeri eshte nje univers dhe ekziston fale prezences se dy te kundertave brenda tij. Ky eshte edhe ai koncepti qe fola ne postimin e meparshem.

 U mundova te kap te gjitha pyetjet qe ti ke bere por ne rast se nuk jam i qarte ne disa pika te me falesh pasi ne nje postim nuk mund te zgjatem me shume se kaq (dhe besoj se e kam tepruar ne disa vende me shpjegime :buzeqeshje: ).

 Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Sunriser,

Me fal, por ti a po na sjegon "Satanizmin" ne kete teme, apo po spjegon, thjesht  filozofine tende mbi kuptimin e jetes.

Une kam menduar qe ti po spjegon nje rryme ose nje drejtim te "Satanizmit" prandaj dhe kam kerkuar sqarime per Krijuesin.

Megjithate, une jam krejt e qarte nga sa ke thene ti me siper.

Ajo qe me cudit mua eshte se:

Ti beson ne ekzistencen e shpirtit dhe kujdesesh qe ai te jete sa me mire ne kete bote, dhe nuk do te dish dhe nuk te intereson se cbehet me te pastaj. Vertet mendon keshtu, apo thjesht abstragon qe te mos bezdisesh veten tende? Pyes keshtu sepse ti, kujdesesh per ato, le te themi, 100 vjet ne toke dhe nuk do tia dish se cdo behet ne PERJETESI me ty.  Kjo eshte zgjedhja jote, sigurisht, por sic ke ti te drejte te zgjedhesh, une kam te drejten te cuditem dhe te pyes. Vertet kujdesesh per nje cast te jetes tende dhe hedh poshte te gjithe pjesen tjeter, sepse eshte e panjohur per ty?

Nuk jam dakord kur thua qe njeriu "mund ta perdori ate fuqine e mbinatyrshme" ne dobi te jetes se tij. Njeriu NUK MUND TE PERDORI, dicka qe eshte siper tij, nese nuk i kerkon leje, kesaj dickaje qe ta perdori. Ajo fuqia per te cilen, flasim ti dhe une eshte shume me siper nesh dhe ne vetem mund ti lutemi qe te na ndihmoje dhe faktikisht AJO na ndihmon, te pakten mua, por edhe ty besoj, ajo qe ti ke zgjedhur. 

Pra ne shkembim te asaj qe kerkon (ndihmes per nje jete me te mire) PATJETER qe dicka do japesh dhe ti e kupton se cfare, pikerisht ate qe ti nuk deshiron fare ta mendosh.

Njeriu, me forcen e tij, asnje mize nuk e vret dot, sepse ajo hap krahet dhe fluturon, kur ai tenton ta kapi, jo me te ndryshoje gjera ne jeten e tij, thjesht me vullnetin e tij.

Persa i takon te kundertave, kjo ishte pika ku une isha ne nje mendje me spjegimin tend. Ajo qe une nuk isha dakord ishte qe ATO forcat pra ajo Konstruktivja dhe Destruktivja sic i ke quajtur ti une nuk i shikoj si unike, por te shkeputura dhe te vecanta. Per te tjerat, pra qe brenda njeriu ekzistojne te dyja, une jam dakord.

Pooor njeri sigurisht qe ZGJEDH nje ane. Ti ke zgjedhur, edhe une kam zgjedhur! Ti ke zgjedhur ate te ashpren, te egren dhe te errten qe te ben ty te ndjehesh me i forte, une kam zgjedhur te lemuaren, te buten, te ndritshmen qe me ben mua te ndihem mire dhe e mbushur me dashuri.

Kjo nuk do te thote aspak qe une, per shkak te zgjedhjes time, jam nje engjell dhe nuk bej asgje te keqe. Jo. Une jam njeri si gjithe te tjeret si dhe ti. Nuk eshte fjala per nocione absolute POR PER PRIRJE. 

Pra nese une tentoj te bej dicka qe priret KETEJ, ti tenton te besh dicka qe priret ANDEJ.

Po e perfundoj duke shtuar qe ti nuk me dukesh mua "Satanist" i mirefillte dhe ndonjehere, une nuk e kuptoj cte ka shtyre qe ti japesh kete emer fillozofise qe zbaton ti ne jete. 

Ndoshta ndonje lloj revolte e brendeshme karshi ndonje gjeje apo.... nuk e di.

Sidoqofte zgjedhja eshte zgjedhje dhe ne jemi te lire ta bejme ate vete.

Te falenderoj per durimin qe tregove ne spjegimet me mua dhe te uroj.... DRITE ...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Shpirt i fshehur!

 Une nuk kam pohuar ndonjehere qe jam satanist, sepse nuk mund ta bej kete konfirmim per sa kohe qe nuk eshte e vertete. Une kam zgjedhur kete teme pasi e kam studiuar thelle ashtu si dhe shume tema te tjera qe kane lidhje me fene ose me sakte me gjera shpirterore, dhe me eshte dukur interesante dhe shume e keqtrajtuar ne situata te ndryshme.

 Per punen e krijuesit une te shkruajta se cfare besojne satanistet dhe ti me pyete se cfare besoj une. Une tu pergjigja pa i bere referimin satanizmit, dmth thashe pikepamjen time ose me sakte cfare besoj une, qe nuk eshte satanizem por nje kombinim i mistikes me materializmin, pak rendesi ka si mund ta quaj, por e sigurt eshte qe nuk eshte satanizem.

 Tek ceshtja e shpirtit une e shkruajta qarte qe nuk besoj ne konceptin e shpirtit ashtu si ti beson, pra eshte e kote te diskutojme ne ate pike kur nuk kemi nje baze te perbashket ku te mbeshtetemi te dy kur diskutojme. Per mua shpirti vdes bashke me trupin, dhe eshte e kote te mendoj se c'ndodh me pas kur une jam i bindur se nuk ndodh asgje.

 Ne lidhje me fuqine qe ka njeriu te kujtoj vetem nje gje te vogel. Magjine. Jo gjithmone eshte e lidhur me ekzistencen e forcave okulte ose me paktin me djallin. "Magjia eshte forma superiore e ndergjegjesimit te njeriut se cfare forca fshihen brenda tij dhe modalitetet se si mund ti perdore ne dobi te tij", A. Crowley. 

 Edhe dicka pasi e shoh qe diskutimi nisi diku tjeter dhe perfundoi tek une, ne cfare besoj une dhe a e kam mire. Une nuk kam zgjedhur "te ashpren, te egren, te errten". Une mundohem te jetoj jeten ashtu sic eshte pa u fshehur pas iluzioneve se mund te jetoj pergjithmone ne parajse dhe te pi kafene ne mengjes me shen Pjetrin. Per mua feja eshte nje forme qe njeriu ka zgjedhur per te eksteriorizuar fuqine dhe potencialin e fshehur brenda tij.
 Une nuk besoj ne ekzistencen e zotit, satanait dhe engjejve. Sic thashe une besoj vetem ne forcen krijuese te natyres dhe kaq.

Pershendetje, S.

----------

